

Common medications sway moral judgment - GabrielF00
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2015/07/common-medications-sway-moral-judgment

======
a3n
I'm wondering if the subjects of the shock study knew the nature of the study
before agreeing to participate. It occurs to me that the subjects may be self-
selected for people who are willing to shock other people at all.

